# Quoll quite a mouthful for snake



## lizardjasper (Jan 15, 2010)

*Published On:* 1-15-2010
*Source:* Gold Coast Mail

A black-headed python got a bit more than it could chew after it swallowed a Northern Quoll that was wearing a radio collar. Veterinarian Rowan Pert performed some tricky yet impressive surgery...

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Jan 17, 2010)

those collers are worth a bit,


----------



## spongebob (Jan 17, 2010)

It doesn't explain why surgery was necessary. I would have thought that the transmitter would pass through in time.


----------

